# Salt Fork Saugeyes



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Been getting a few each trip using Vibes. Most are good eating size 16-19in. Biggest so far was one that 6lb.9oz. Just about all are coming from 18-20 fow and we have been using 3/8oz. baits in mostly chrome and blue and firetiger. The white bass are everywhere also, but it seems like when you get them thinned out the Saugeyes are there also. They just cant seem to get to the baits with all the White there.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Those are some nice eyes!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Throw though white bass to the raccoons!!! I hate them!!!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice fish and great pic man if we had a pic of the month that one has 1 vote.


----------



## Time4Fishing (Mar 3, 2007)

nice fish going out there 8 nov looking for muskie


----------



## Hooklinensinker (Jun 13, 2009)

Nice catch congrats and thanks for the pictures.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

throw them white bass my way bottom butt....lol!!!!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice fish & pic,may have to make a road trip soon.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

That spot looks familiar... were you hitting the creek channel there?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Really nice looking fish..got some nice fall scenery in the background as well.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments. Yes I was out in 18-20 fow. when I got that one. Just about all the fish I have got this year have come from the depth.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats Tiny on some nice eaters and a sweet looking pig!! Been waiting for some of your pics or reports to start showing up!! Love them vibes. But i have been killing fish on a Red Eye Shad fished vertical and casting and pumping back. They are slobbering all over it!!  Keep it up!! Good Fishing!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Slim. They are really on that vertical jigging right now. It will get better as the water cools off more. Had a good friend go today and all they got were a few Whites. Seems with this warmer weather he told me the shad were scattered everywhere, not starting to ball up like they were a week ago when it was cooler. The water temp when I was out was around 50-51. Today he told me it was up to 54 when he got off the water.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

and the calm sunny weather yesterday didnt help either,baitfish were suspended way up off bottom,but thick in cabin bay.still managed to figure the pattern out tho.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

How did you end up doing??


----------



## beans (Jan 24, 2008)

Was there today with a couple of buddies, caught a little bit of eveything but the high light was a big largemouth caught off the rocks along the dam. No pics but the digital scale said 4.4 lbs. it looked bigger to me 5 lbs or over. He caught it on a vibe he cast to the rocks and was retrieving it and it hit about half way to the boat not much of a fight but the biggest bass I've ever seen out of that lake.


----------

